# Piedmont



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone been catching any or have a report on anything? Thanks


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

bradley4 said:


> Anyone been catching any or have a report on anything? Thanks


Muskie are biting. Last Sunday my buddy got one and I had one on that got off. Also seen a couple others. Seemed to be in shallow flats and coves. My buddy's hit a wacky rig and the one I had hit a Big Joshy in Silktruese. Worth a try!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Took 14+lbs to win the bass tournament there on Sunday...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> Took 14+lbs to win the bass tournament there on Sunday...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Oh wow..Is there a population of walleye in there


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bradley4 said:


> Oh wow..Is there a population of walleye in there


They stock saugeye's. My uncle has a pontoon out there and that's what he mainly goes after. Haven't talked to him in a few weeks, but if I hear from him, I'll ask how he's been doing. Not even sure he's been out yet with all the work at the marina and the terrible weekend weather we've had... Don't hold me to it, but I believe he's always done best just drifting a grub on a leadhead at particular depths.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> They stock saugeye's. My uncle has a pontoon out there and that's what he mainly goes after. Haven't talked to him in a few weeks, but if I hear from him, I'll ask how he's been doing. Not even sure he's been out yet with all the work at the marina and the terrible weekend weather we've had... Don't hold me to it, but I believe he's always done best just drifting a grub on a leadhead at particular depths.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks! It's about a hour and a half drive for me. Didn't know whether or not it was worth the trip. I knew they were working on the marina recently and that's about it. Wasn't sure what species of fish were lurking.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bradley4 said:


> Thanks! It's about a hour and a half drive for me. Didn't know whether or not it was worth the trip. I knew they were working on the marina recently and that's about it. Wasn't sure what species of fish were lurking.


Muskies have been pretty active as of late as well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

How are the weeds coming on this year?


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Are the CATS getting turned on yet in the mont


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishing_marshall said:


> How are the weeds coming on this year?


I didn't find any in the lower end... water was up a foot and a half. But I dredged the backs of a couple of bays with a crankbait and never snagged a weed... and I was banking on them. :/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

